# 72 endura grill surround



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Why have I seen both a deep and a shallow grill surround on the front endura bumper and grill? The shallow ones just have the mesh grates while the deep ones have the extra surround in the opening.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1971 GTO's & '71 T41 endura nose LeMans used shallow chrome pot metal grill bezels with either diagonal cross mesh inserts (GTO) or thin alum grid like grille inserts (T41 LeMans grilles). This style set out front, not extremely attractive unless a factory '71 Judge which had black mesh insets. Originally, the '71 T41 LeMans had a Pontiac arrowhead style emblem, as well as the Pontiac script in the lower drivers side grill. 

1972 LeMans with the GTO option, as well as '72 T41 endura nosed LeMans came with heavy deep pot metal grill housings that are chrome plated out on the leading edge. The grille inserts are deeply inset, and again a grid of small squares, I've spent hours straightening the rows of thin alum strips that make up the "grid" on these grilles


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for clarifying. I bought a 72 lemans with the T41 GTO package (factory per PHS). The owner inherited the car from his dad, who had started restoration. Front clip and drivetrain was out, but came with car. There were no grill surrounds for the endure bumper, but he gave me two sets of mesh (one set diagonal and one set square). He said the bumper didn't need the deep surround. It sits shallow. It seems to look like the tabs on the mesh would bolt on the front to be shallow. Or, does the deep surround bolt on the same way to the endura bumper? Or, do I have a 71 endure bumper? 
Thanks for any insight. 
TJ


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'72 LeMans which were factory equipped with the endura nose fit into two groups:

-W62 GTO option (5802 built) 
-T41 endura nose appearance option (near 7700 built, most were 350 2bbl cars)

All of the endura nose equipped '72 A-bodys used the same deep heavy potmetal grill surrounds with the square pattern thin alum grilles that attach to the rear of the grill surround. grill emblems are only difference between '72 GTO & T41 as far as grille appearance goes. Have all styles of grilles including 71's, also have in stock extra '72 endura grill surrounds, as well as many many other '72 parts. First started pulling '71-72 endura nose parts in '82. Have bought many many '71 & 72 projects & parts cars, since '85. Performance '71's & 72's also make up my keepers. 

It is common to run across '71-72 endura nose projects that have mixed frontend trim parts. In many parts of the country, such frontend parts were tough to find in yards even 25-30 years ago & sometimes guys just gathered up what they could. I've also run across many of the thin grill inserts that were destroyed by vines growing up from the ground through the squares. In the late 90's I picked up a local partscar with a 72 T41 fender on the passenger side, a 71 GTO fender on the drivers side, as well as a '70 LeMans header panel & core support and a '69 GTO hood mounted between the fenders. The young fellow that sold it to me along with a '72 Lux LeMans called the one car "his GTO" . The VIN, cowl tag, & door sticker all revealed the car to a '71 T-37 hardtop body style 23337.


----------

